
File navigation application that works with TextMate, MacVim, and Carbon Emacs - tortilla
http://peepcode.com/products/peepopen
======
telemachos
It looks pretty, but I'm having a hard time figuring out when this would be
handy. How often do you need to work with a file but you have no idea where it
is?

If it included in-text search, that would add a lot. But even then I'm not
convinced that I want a whole separate application just for searching and
opening files. I always _already_ have Vim and a terminal window open. I can
search (using find, grep, ack, etc.) from the terminal window and then open
via Vim. Having said that, I just don't find that I often need to search that
way. I know where the files are: I put them there.

~~~
tortilla
I think you're right. Since they don't have a trial, I was hoping someone here
used it before and could give a mini-review.

